# APR’s EMCS Program Switch: Exciting New Pricing!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR sale has ended but the best savings are here to stay! 

Our world renowned EMCS program switching is a popular addition to our ECU Upgrades as it gives end users the ability to switch between stock mode, APR octane specific performance modes and valet mode as well as the features fault code erase, security-lockout and anti-theft, all without the need for external switching hardware. 

These features were previously available à la carte for over $600, but starting today all programs and features are available on applicable platforms for only $149! Additionally, older port injected 1.8T and 2.7T engine customers can take advantage of a fully loaded ECU at no additional charge! 

Please visit our individual product pages for details on the new pricing and availability in the USA and for customers outside the USA, please contact our local importers for details.

Go APR!


----------

